
Apache Struts 2.3.20.3 GA and Apache Struts 2.3.24.3 GA (security: RCE) - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201604.mbox/%3CCAMopvkMqY67G2JS14fPvAmRk57CoaHyoe8%2BD%2BgPB87e%2B_Lz4rw%40mail.gmail.com%3E
======
based2
[http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201604...](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201604.mbox/%3CCAMopvkOTBzG%3Dq-
mZkDuBayRfoquZpWYD-MHHo65Tysy%2BwBJtxw%40mail.gmail.com%3E)

